# Newbie ONR



## Justanothersept (Sep 2, 2016)

I usually do the whole big thing; 
pressure washer, foam, buckets etc but takes all day plus setting up. I need to find a quicker and safe option. Car just been waxed and on step polish a week ago but with uk weather and driving on motorway often gets dirty quick plus it’s black so the rain drops are killing me. 

I’ve not used ONR before so bare with me. So I assuming;

Equipment:
Onr 
Sponges (B&Q) or microfibres (both pre soaked)
A bucket
Spray gun
Drying towel
Quick detailer

Washing:
Fill bucket with onr (hard water or deionised water?)
Fill up the spray gun from the bucket?
Leave sponges/MF in bucket for pre soak
Spray car for pre wash leave to dwell
Use sponges/MF lightly from top to bottom?
Then quick detailer to dry the car 

Or wash 1 panel with sponges and quick detailer to dry the panel and move to next

Any suggestions would be great, seen a few posts on here and on YouTube, just wanted to ask before I buy the rest.

Also I have hybrid shampoo from carbon collective, a lot left so would I be able to use that in between somewhere? 

Thanks


----------



## ///M Sport (Apr 5, 2009)

You’re pretty much on the right track, but the QD is not really necessary. After you’ve done one panel you can immediately dry with your MF towel. 

I pre-spray two panels to start with
Leave to dwell for 2 mins, then ONR wash panel 1 and dry
Then pre-spray panel 3
ONR wash and dry panel 2
Pre-spray panel 4
And so on until the car is done 

For my dilutions I use 32:1 for the pre wash (3% of mix) and for the wash I use 10ml of ONR for every litre of water used. I recall there being a lot of conflicting info out there on dilution ratios so went with this highest ratios I found. 

I still prewash before washing the car with ONR with BHAF or a TFR. Not necessary according to all the info out there, but I feel it’s a safer method. You do have to use your common sense on if the car needs a prewash first, I’m sure with a light dusting you could skip the prewash, i’ll be doing this on my next wash if the car isn’t too bad - now I’ve used the product enough to trust it. 

It’s also worth highlighting the limitations of ONR especially in your scenario where you are using it as a time saver (like me). I have found you do need running water to wash the wheels on the car, so you would have to get the hose out for this regardless. 

I’m looking to buy a worx hydroshot to overcome this so I don’t have to get the full kit out and have the chore of setup and pack away.

If I’m getting the hydroshot I’m also considering if a regular prewash, shampoo wash and filtered water rinse would be quicker than using ONR as I’m doing now. The hydroshot can be used to apply the car shampoo to each panel and then I’d use multi mitts for a safe contact wash. Finally rinse down with filtered water and leave to air dry. I have a feeling this would be quicker and just as safe as using ONR. An ONR wash would still have its use, just not when doing the wheels.


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

You got the basic idea set right...you can adjust after a few washes as you get comfortable using ONR washes. 

Ive been using it for years now and if its not too hot I generally divide the car to 4 sections (entire left side with half roof, entire right side with half roof, full front, full back). I pre spray (1:256 mix from the bucket) and let it dwell for a min and wash from top to bottom. I use a sponge for the first pass and a MF mitt for the second pass. I do rinse them quite a few times. Then I spray a QD or spray sealant or spray wax of choice and dry the section. I then move along to another section. 

You can complicate things and wash for 1h (nothing wrong with that until you get used to it) or simplify and get it washed in 20 min.

Practice makes perfect :thumb:


----------



## ///M Sport (Apr 5, 2009)

The post above shows the difference some people have between pre wash and wash solution. My pre wash is at 3% and wash solution is at 0.3%. The post above both are at 0.3%. It wouldn’t surprise me at all if I’m over using the product, but I’ve never found a d_e_f_i_n_i_t_i_v_e on this.


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

///M Sport said:


> The post above shows the difference some people have between pre wash and wash solution. My pre wash is at 3% and wash solution is at 0.3%. The post above both are at 0.3%. It wouldn't surprise me at all if I'm over using the product, but I've never found a d_e_f_i_n_i_t_i_v_e on this.


I only do stronger mixes if I use it for clay lube or a QD for dust wipes or fingerprint wipes or similar and even then its one capfull (15 ml) to 1l distilled water so 1:64ish I think.

For washing I use tap water (soft water will work better).


----------



## ///M Sport (Apr 5, 2009)

A&J - when you say you rinse throughout the washing process, are you rinsing in plain water or an ONR solution? 

I use multi mitts so don’t generally have to rinse. I find this speeds things up for me. I did clean a couple of panels the other day using the Gary Dean method (folded up MF Cloth) and this went surprising well so might try doing the whole car in this method.


----------



## ///M Sport (Apr 5, 2009)

Also - any reason why your using distilled water in your QD mix? If you are drying straight after is there the need to? Never really had water spotting issues using ONR.


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

No real issues using tap water for washing but Ive noticed the ONR mix with tap water isnt as potent as with distilled water and it looses its color & scent after a few days inside a spray bottle. ONR starts dissolving the minerals inside hard water and after a while it just looks and feels like water and not a ONR QD.


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

///M Sport said:


> A&J - when you say you rinse throughout the washing process, are you rinsing in plain water or an ONR solution?


Yes I use the 2 bucket method. I do add a bit of ONR in the rinse bucket but not always.


----------



## Justanothersept (Sep 2, 2016)

MSport - never knew about the hydroshot but looks interesting, will recommend it to family without access to hose

A&J - so in a 1 litre spray bottle I’d use 4ml for pre wash ? Would that loosen the bugs too ? 

And 10ml in 10 litres for main wash?

I’m thinking after the onr wash to spray hybrid collective to active the bead system with the hose to dry it and give it a month of protection or is it pointless?


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Justanothersept said:


> A&J - so in a 1 litre spray bottle I'd use 4ml for pre wash ? Would that loosen the bugs too ?


Yes...I suggest you wet the area with bugs and wash another area in the meantime...come back after a while and and re-wet the bugs again or wash if they start loosening of the paint.

You can also try this







Justanothersept said:


> And 10ml in 10 litres for main wash?


No...1:256 ratio. 15ml of ONR per 3,6 L of water...I use 2 gallons so 7,5 L of tap water and 30 ml ONR. Then I dunk a empty bottle inside and fill it that way.



Justanothersept said:


> I'm thinking after the onr wash to spray hybrid collective to active the bead system with the hose to dry it and give it a month of protection or is it pointless?


Use whatever you like. I use various spray waxes, sealants or QD to help me dry the paint and add extra lube under the MF towel.


----------

